# Personal insurance?



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

I am already a partner with uber and am switching my personal insurance today after purchasing a new car. I am aware that personal insurance does not cover me while I'm driver uber but I will obviously not tell my new insurance provider. My question is, will uber contact my new provider in any way to confirm my partnership with them even after providing proof? And has uber changed their policy in anyway by not accepting personal insurance? It's been a year since I signed up and can not remember the process and if they require commercial insurance now.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

They will accept your personal insurance. You're better off getting TNC gap insurance so you are covered. You are not covered that well while the app is on and you don't have a pax or you're not driving to pick up a pax. Your personal insurance will not cover you at all while ridesharing without TNC gap insurance. Uber won't call to verify. They may when you're in an accident. But if you're caught lying to the insurance provider you could be canceled by them or worse, charged with insurance fraud. It's best not to lie or hide the truth to your insurance company. It's not worth the risk.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

best to get rideshare/hybrid insurance at the bare mininum


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

janewalch said:


> I am already a partner with uber and am switching my personal insurance today after purchasing a new car. I am aware that personal insurance does not cover me while I'm driver uber but I will obviously not tell my new insurance provider. My question is, will uber contact my new provider in any way to confirm my partnership with them even after providing proof? And has uber changed their policy in anyway by not accepting personal insurance? It's been a year since I signed up and can not remember the process and if they require commercial insurance now.


Don't use Geico for certain unless you can buy their TNC insurance in your state. They will drop you like a rock.

Be aware you have no collision unless you carry it on your personal policy and then ONLY while driving to pick up the pax or carrying the pax, NOT when the app is on with no request, and even then it has a $1,000 deductible. You have no injury coverage at all.

No, they haven't changed their policy and no, they won't contact your insurance. Your insurance can find out anyways. Geico does. So no need to lie, go with a company that allows part time Uber or get a TNC policy.


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

janewalch said:


> I am already a partner with uber and am switching my personal insurance today after purchasing a new car. I am aware that personal insurance does not cover me while I'm driver uber but I will obviously not tell my new insurance provider. My question is, will uber contact my new provider in any way to confirm my partnership with them even after providing proof? And has uber changed their policy in anyway by not accepting personal insurance? It's been a year since I signed up and can not remember the process and if they require commercial insurance now.


Don't take the risk. Do your homework and look into personal rideshare insurance coverage. You can choose a lower deductible full time and have medical coverage for yourself if you go with a 3 period coverage option.


----------



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

Update: I decided to listen to your guys' good advice and get rideshare insurance. It's most definitely a jump in price but will pay off as I'm a full time driver which heightens my chance of getting into a collision. 

Thanks for the helpful words


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

Here is a good article/example about this very issue. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743114353121976320


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

I was always under the impression that ride share insurance was cost prohibitive. I don't feel like filling out the application on the app, anyone care to share the rates you pay?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I was always under the impression that ride share insurance was cost prohibitive. I don't feel like filling out the application on the app, anyone care to share the rates you pay?


It depends on the state and your current insurance. Can you get a rider on your policy or is seperate? Many get riders for $8-$35 a month I've heard.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm in Maryland. I'd just be concerned about alerting my personal insurance company because I have a really good deal in place with them and don't want to lose it.


----------

